# Boas > Anacondas >  T+ Albino Green Anaconda

## Ben_Renick

This girl has been an amazing animal to have in my collection, I'm finally going to start showing her off some, so whoever wants to see her in person, I'm going to bring her with me to Tinley in March (unless she ovulates)!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-08-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (11-25-2013),_dragonboy4578_ (01-08-2013),motiszm (02-02-2013),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-12-2013)

----------


## Zombie

That's really cool!

----------


## dkladis24

Thats amazing i didnt even know there were anaconda morphs..
Would you happen to know if anyone is going to be selling any green anaconda's at NARBC in march?
im asking because i only saw one at the show in october?

----------


## Ben_Renick

There are a small few morphs in Green Anacondas.  

Sadly, I'm not aware of anyone selling any at the Tinley show in March.  But never know!

----------


## Andybill

Wow she looks awesome! I have never seen albino anacondas before!

----------


## Ben_Renick

I'm not sure why I posted in this section over the Anaconda section, I guess I didn't realize there even was one!  But if this can be moved there, that would be great!  

Thanks for the comments everyone!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Moved  :Cool:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Crazy looking animal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flikky

That face is adorable  :Razz:

----------


## Rob

I love it, I just want to hold that hot girl!

----------


## Ben_Renick

haha Actually having her in your hands you may not want to hold her for a long period of time.  :Good Job:  Thanks for the comments everyone!

----------


## Mrl249

Love her! When I was a kid my dad used to tell me we would go catch anacondas in the wild when I grew up! Ha, turns out he hates snakes! Haha he's going to flip when I actually get one!  he thinks our Burm is huge already  :Razz:

----------


## MisterKyte

Could be the reflection of the tub but her eyes look positively blue! Lovely girl, hope you end up with some great looking babies from her.

----------


## Denial

IMO the most beautiful snake in captivity at the moment.

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

WOW!  Absolutely stunning girl! :Good Job:

----------

